# Just the Anolon Advanced non-stick set: How to make it last?



## kwitel (Dec 14, 2008)

*Just got the Anolon Advanced non-stick set: How to make it last?*

Am looking for any tips/advice on how to maintain non-stick cookware.
Are you supposed to clean them in a certain way?

Thanks.


----------

